# Shanghai Snowball Winter Clock Single WR 5.65 & 5.27



## r_517 (Dec 24, 2011)

by me

First round 8.28 6.72 5.65(WR) 7.41 DNF(7.69) = 7.47
(5.65 solve starting at 4:30)
(Unfortunately if the last one wasn't a DNF, the average WR would also have been broken)





Final round 5.27 Single





Thanks for Xiaobo Jin taking the vids.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome! congratz!


----------



## phantom_thief (Dec 24, 2011)

OMG.... "


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 24, 2011)

GO SAM


----------



## Mal (Dec 24, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Murderbydeath (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, nice job.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice, hoping for WR average in final!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome! Great job!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 24, 2011)

Fast


----------



## r_517 (Dec 24, 2011)

final single wr 5.27
no avg wr


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 24, 2011)

At least 2 WRs 

congrats!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice one Sam


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 24, 2011)

Impressive !! Lucky or not ? 
Great job.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 24, 2011)

Well done


----------



## RTh (Dec 24, 2011)

There's a clock joke somewhere in this, it's only a matter of time. (hehe)

Congratz.


----------



## Brest (Dec 24, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## asportking (Dec 24, 2011)

RTh said:


> There's a clock joke somewhere in this, it's only a matter of time. (hehe)
> 
> Congratz.


I've got to Hand it to you, that joke was Second to none.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 24, 2011)

0____o nice. Congratulations!!


----------



## r_517 (Dec 24, 2011)

Videos on now



Sheldon said:


> Impressive !! Lucky or not ?
> Great job.


Both were 2 steps' skip (which were quite normal in Clock) if I didn't remember wrong


----------



## wavelet (Dec 24, 2011)

the 5.65s scramble sequence was
0/-5,1/-5,0/3,-2/-3,1,5,4,0,2,-3, according to the scramble order.
button position=UUUU
ResultFront
4,11,5,
10,11,1
9,11,10
Back
7,8,8
8,1,10
2,4,3

the 5.27s sequence was unfortunatly lost.


----------



## qq280833822 (Dec 24, 2011)

Youku is not available everywhere , especially when youtube is available...


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 25, 2011)

4.98 on this, after warm-up. Nice one btw, I love the 1st cross.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2011)

You're a monster Sam, sub7 avg next time please?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 26, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You're a monster Sam, sub7 avg next time please?


 
I'll do my best


----------

